
The country that sentences children without parole - looguagra
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/03/the-u-s-is-the-only-country-that-routinely-sentences-children-to-life-in-prison-without-parole/
======
DrScump
Some background, for perspective:

[http://www.macombdaily.com/article/MD/20101215/NEWS/31215996...](http://www.macombdaily.com/article/MD/20101215/NEWS/312159962)

